# broken toilet flange



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> the flange that bolts to the toilet snapped.


Ayuh,....

Unfortunately,..... The Only Repair is Replacement.....


----------



## frodo601 (Mar 10, 2008)

*flange*

there is a fix. go to your nearest plumbing supply, not ho depot. there is a metal repair ring for this . it looks like half a flange ,you slide it under the broken flange i forgot the name of it. dont forget your wax ring and new bolts


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

Is the top of the PVC flange flush or below the finished floor?


----------



## hammer (Feb 18, 2008)

Home Depot and Ace also do carry the fix a flange product. They are VERY simple to use and work well.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

HD and Lowes both carry repair flanges. The ones I have seen are metal and you screw through the original 4 flange holes to secure it to the floor. One brand name is Super Flange.


----------



## brucetackett (Jan 15, 2008)

the flange sits above the sub floor and is relatively flush to the hardwood. i found a repair flange last night at Lowes, but it doesn't look like it fits. 

Frodo - i think what you suggest may work the best. is this what you mean...
http://plumbing.gillroys.com/Pipe_&_Fittings/Floor_flanges/SPANNER_FLANGE-s401781.html


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

Heres a picture of a Super Flange. It covers the entire old flange and is secured with screws though the holes around the edge.

http://plumbing.hardwarestore.com/51-291-closet-flanges/super-closet-ring-replacement-606088.aspx


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

This is what I do, clean off the old wax real good, get a flange extender seen in pic below, use plenty of silicone between the old and the new flange and using 3" non corrosive screws secure the two together though to the wood sub-floor now you have new slots for the closet bolts to attach to. Use plenty of screws around the flange for a good secure fit.


----------



## brucetackett (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks for the help everyone. I ended up using the flange cover suggested by majakdragon. It fit nicely. I'll be putting the toilet on tonight or tomorrow. thanks again.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

Glad you found a solution. There are many products out there and you need to find the one that works best for your problem.


----------



## brucetackett (Jan 15, 2008)

is there any advantage/disadvantage to using a wax ring with the reinforcement vs. without the reinforcement


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

If you are speaking about the type with a plastic "horn" installed, I use them all the time. My thinking is that it "directs" the flow to the drainpipe. Some will disagree and I have heard they are not code in all areas. I use Kno-leak or Cant-leak wax seals. I have seen some that really reduce the size of the discharge hole though. One I saw went down to about 1-1/2". I would not use it.


----------



## brucetackett (Jan 15, 2008)

i assume both work properly?


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

Yes. As long as the wax seal is installed properly it will seal and thats the main purpose. I have installed many of the standard seals and never had one leak.


----------

